# Machines comparible to Spartan 300?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Although I love the Spartan 300, it's a pretty price piece of equipment at $2400. 

Anyone know which machines would be closest to it, in terms of weight, size, and power?

Basically looking for a "lighter" mainline machine, without going pathetically light. Probably around 1/2" cable with at least 100 ft of capacity. That covers around 95% of drains in my area.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

A 1/2" cable is not a mainline cable.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I currently use a .55 Spartan cable....that's not that much bigger than a 1/2". Handles mainlines easily enough.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tounces said:


> I currently use a .55 Spartan cable....that's not that much bigger than a 1/2". Handles mainlines easily enough.


Yea....
Maybe you should learn the difference between a Spartan .55 & .65 Magnum Cable and a conventional 1/2" cable....

http://www.spartantool.com/filebin/pdf/Why%20buy%20Magnum.pdf


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

As skilled professional as you may be, you are begging for it by putting a 1/2" cable in a 4" or larger pipe. Cheapest route is to build your own drain machine, btw


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> I currently use a .55 Spartan cable....that's not that much bigger than a 1/2". Handles mainlines easily enough.


I find it worrisome that first you want to use a 1/2" cable in a mainline machine and then you don't know the difference between a magnum cable and a conventional cable. I mean this with all due respect,I really do, but I think you need a bit more experience before you go out and start buying your own equipment.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I think you are misunderstanding me. My point is - machines that use roughly what the Spartan 300 uses. I can use a Magnum cable for a different machine, the size of the cable matters though because there's only so much space in a drum.

As far as building my own machine goes, I have no idea how to go about that, I mean for the most part I'd just have to buy the separate parts and put them together.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> I think you are misunderstanding me. My point is - machines that use roughly what the Spartan 300 uses. I can use a Magnum cable for a different machine, the size of the cable matters though because there's only so much space in a drum. As far as building my own machine goes, I have no idea how to go about that, I mean for the most part I'd just have to buy the separate parts and put them together.


The 300 probably packs the most punch for a machine it's size. Duracable makes a similar machine, the DM-162. I've seen it in person once, looked compact and felt lightweight. The motor seems a bit undersized, IMO. Even though I'm not a Spartan fan anymore, it's pretty hard to beat the 300 in terms of its size and capability.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone know what year the Spartan machines went to crap? If I can, I may actually buy a much older one, just for the durability.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> Does anyone know what year the Spartan machines went to ****? If I can, I may actually buy a much older one, just for the durability.


 The last great machines Spartan made had the finned noisy motors with the flat backs. I think that was about 12 years or so ago. Just be careful about buying an older Spartan machine. Spartan is notorious for discontinuing parts. For instance last time I tried to buy brushes for the old black lamb motor, the rep told me there were very few left and when they're gone, they're gone. That was probably 8 years ago.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> The last great machines Spartan made had the finned noisy motors with the flat backs. I think that was about 12 years or so ago. Just be careful about buying an older Spartan machine. Spartan is notorious for discontinuing parts. For instance last time I tried to buy brushes for the old black lamb motor, the rep told me there were very few left and when they're gone, they're gone. That was probably 8 years ago.


Call Marvin at Allan J Coleman, he has brushes for the older motors, and I doubt he will every be out of stock.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

At $2400 plus cables and cutters why not just bite the bullet and buy a 300? Unless you're just starting out I would hope that's affordable to you. If you do enough drain work and depending on what you charge it should pay for itself pretty quickly. It's a tough machine to beat, I have the 300 and the 200.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

It's not a matter of cost. I want a machine that will be the longest lasting and most reliable long term.

And from what I've been reading lately, that might not be Spartan anymore.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I've seen the Spartan 200 in action before....

From what I can tell, it doesn't work unless it gets a Wi-fi signal.

Not going to touch that thing with a 10 foot pole if that's the case.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tounces said:


> I've seen the Spartan 200 in action before.... From what I can tell, it doesn't work unless it gets a Wi-fi signal. Not going to touch that thing with a 10 foot pole if that's the case.


My bad. I didn't mean the spartan 200 camera. I have a spartan 200 drain cleaning machine that they don't make anymore. It's basically the same as the 300 just a different frame that's meant to be taken on the roof. I haven't had any problems with either of them thankfully.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> My bad. I didn't mean the spartan 200 camera. I have a spartan 200 drain cleaning machine that they don't make anymore. It's basically the same as the 300 just a different frame that's meant to be taken on the roof. I haven't had any problems with either of them thankfully.


Oh, okay.

I might just get a 300 yet, I dunno. Anyone know what the current expected lifespan is? 3 years? 5? 

I think I've settled on my small and mid machines at least.

Duracable DM150 with Autofeed, and General Drain Rooter PH. Both look really portable and really easy to use.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We have 30+ year old Spartans, and we have 10 year old Spartans, they all work as good as the day we bought them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

3-5 years??? I'd hope not. Good sewer machine should last you a decade or more


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Well this whole "Made in China" crap has me a bit paranoid.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They were made in China during the rebuild of their burnt down plant. All their machines are now made in the USA and have the Made in USA labels.

A quote from their site at: http://www.spartantool.com/about-pages-43569.php



> Spartan Tool prides itself on producing innovative products that solve the problems of the drain cleaning market, with a focus on safe operation, customer service, and equipment that pays back tremendous dividends over years--even decades--of operation. Assembled at our manufacturing plant in Mishawaka, Indiana, Spartan's USA-built products are engineered for extraordinary durability, reliability, and ease of use.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

That's just "assembled" though. Where do they get the parts from?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm a sectional man myself and I vote ridgid. Lol. To each their own I just do not like drums.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I've used Ridgid 1500.

It's great for outside cleanout, but complete POS for an inside cleanout.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> They were made in China during the rebuild of their burnt down plant. All their machines are now made in the USA and have the Made in USA labels. A quote from their site at: http://www.spartantool.com/about-pages-43569.php


 Not true. Spartan machines are made in China and assembled in the USA. A Spartan rep at the pumper show earlier this year confirmed this to me.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Tounces said:


> I've used Ridgid 1500.
> 
> It's great for outside cleanout, but complete POS for an inside cleanout.


They make 2 styles of the ridgid 1500. Plus there is still the k60 you could look at for inside if you like sectionals. I've never used a k60


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I use a 300 about 3 times a week. If the line is under 100' the first machine I go for is the 300. It's light and easy to get up and down stairs. Sewers here are usually 4" inside, then transition to 6" just out side the building. 

I keep 100' of .55 magnum cable in my 300. I basically use the 300 to get a sewer flowing. I don't do serious root cutting with it. I fall back on my 2001 or a Jetter for that. Cutting roots in a 4" line with .55 cable and a little finesse you will be just fine. I've done it in 6", it just takes a little time and finesse. 

I bought my 300 2 years ago from Jake at First Response Drain Service. Many of you know who he is. He used that machine daily for about 4-5 years. By daily I mean about 3 jobs a day. 

It still runs like a champ. I've had to replace the bearings in the feeder, new foot pedal, and of course new cables or splices from time to time. 
It's one of my favorite machines. 

If your local, I would consider selling it to offset buying a new one. I like to have my stuff looking as new as possible. After a few years they start to show their age. Don't be scared of Spartan, they are great machines.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> Not true. Spartan machines are made in China and assembled in the USA. A Spartan rep at the pumper show earlier this year confirmed this to me.


Then explain how can they say on their website made in the USA and how can they put the sticker on their machines stating they are made in the USA?

Maybe some of the parts are from China, but if I recall at least 80% of the parts must be from the US to state it is made in the USA.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Then explain how can they say on their website made in the USA and how can they put the sticker on their machines stating they are made in the USA? Maybe some of the parts are from China, but if I recall at least 80% of the parts must be from the US to state it is made in the USA.


 Because you can put whatever you want on your website. You can also stick whatever you want on your machines. I asked a rep directly where the machines were made. He reluctantly answered "made in China, assembled here." 

Let's just say for arguments sake that 80% is made here. What if the other 20% is the motor, gearbox, and electrical box and that is made in China? If 80% is made here, and I don't know that it is, I'd like to know what 20% is made elsewhere.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

To be fair, I did find out recently that my DM 175 is not made entirely here. The gearbox is made in Italy and the Emerson motor says assembled in Mexico. I must admit that I'm not entirely happy but I'll take that over China any day.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Coincidentally enough I just got off the phone with Duracable. They called for a second time to make sure I'm happy with their product. Big thumbs up!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Coincidentally enough I just got off the phone with Duracable. They called for a second time to make sure I'm happy with their product. Big thumbs up!


I see what you did there!:yes: lol


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We've gota couple of General Speed rooters (19 and 92) that work fine in 4" main lines. The older one had 100's of uses before I back lashed the cable and haven't gotten around to repairing it. 

David


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

as a drum user all the companies i worked for had spartan 1065s man they were "fun" to load in and out of the van and truck and get in and out of houses ..i now own my own company and i was looking at getting a 1065 for my self .. well i ended up getting a ridgid k60 .... all i can say is it has a small learning curve but wow so much lighter and portible


----------

